# teeth cleaning



## BearsMom (Jul 16, 2012)

Hi all,
I'm hoping to hear from those members who have had their hav's teeth cleaned by their vet. Bear goes in next month for the 1st time...he will be 3 years old at that point. Were you satisfied w/ the results? Do you think the professional cleaning helped your Hav's dental health? 
Bear is quite stubborn about me cleaning his teeth so I want to get him started on the young side with a professional cleaning before any major problems arise (I'm hoping no teeth need to be pulled). 
I welcome your thoughts or suggestions!


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

yes it's a must for most dogs. It comes down to regular brushing being the best deterrent.


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

BearsMom said:


> Hi all,
> I'm hoping to hear from those members who have had their hav's teeth cleaned by their vet. Bear goes in next month for the 1st time...he will be 3 years old at that point. Were you satisfied w/ the results? Do you think the professional cleaning helped your Hav's dental health?
> Bear is quite stubborn about me cleaning his teeth so I want to get him started on the young side with a professional cleaning before any major problems arise (I'm hoping no teeth need to be pulled).
> I welcome your thoughts or suggestions!


Tyler is 17 1/2 and, although I have brushed his teeth daily from the time he was a wee puppy, he had to have his teeth cleaned once when he was 9. Since then they have remained very clean and white. When he had his last check up, the vet said he had the teeth of a 4 yr old.
BTW, he has always loved having his teeth brushed, so I have been very lucky.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

BearsMom said:


> Hi all,
> I'm hoping to hear from those members who have had their hav's teeth cleaned by their vet. Bear goes in next month for the 1st time...he will be 3 years old at that point. Were you satisfied w/ the results? Do you think the professional cleaning helped your Hav's dental health?
> Bear is quite stubborn about me cleaning his teeth so I want to get him started on the young side with a professional cleaning before any major problems arise (I'm hoping no teeth need to be pulled).
> I welcome your thoughts or suggestions!


Kodi is almost 6 and his teeth are great. He has yet to need a professional cleaning&#8230; it may be in the genes (just as oral health is with people) Mary's Tyler and my Kodi are fairly closely related. But he also has his teeth brushed regularly. I can't say that he loves it, but he doesn't love getting groomed either! :laugh:

If you CAN'T brush his teeth, you might want to look into this:

https://www.orapup.com

It's meant as a way to solve bad breath problems, but from what I've been told by vets, the biggest part of tooth brushing in dogs is getting the enzyme toothpaste into their mouths so it can do its work. I have found that Kodi LOVES to lick either dog toothpaste OR the Orapup gel (which is also enzymatic) off the thing. YOu don't have to do anything but hold it for them. I sometimes get tired of holding it before Kodi is done and put it on the floor. He'll hold it down with one foot and polish the rest of the gel off of it.

This certainly won't replace getting his teeth professionally cleaned at this point, where he hasn't had his teeth brushed all along, but it might help you keep his mouth cleaner in between professional cleanings.


----------



## Jazi (Oct 13, 2010)

We had our girls teeth cleaned about 2 months ago for the first time. Procedure takes about 45 minutes, unless teeth need to be pulled. I strive for three times a week to brush her teeth, I usually hit a once or twice a week success. If your dogs teeth are bleeding you need to brush as many times a week as it takes to clear up the bleeding.

It is expensive around here for pet teeth cleaning. So, weekly brushing multiple times will help your expenses.

Ask your vet about the procedure for recovery after cleaning. I appreciate that our vet has a recovery area in the same room they are doing the cleaning procedures, so she can be monitored until she is awake. Should she have any distress, she will be taken care of immediately. I also make my appointments for early in the morning, so I can bring her home around 3:30 to 4 pm, thus avoiding an overnight stay.

Yes, I have been very pleased with the results on Jazi and our poodle, who has since passed on. Teeth always look beautiful.


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

I feel dental health is so important to overall health. I brush Scout and Truffles teeth every day. Scout's teeth were cleaned at 1.5 years old. Their veterinary hospital does alot of dental cleanings. I was able to be there with him during the procedure. I know the anesthesia is a concern, but he was well monitored. I just feel it is important to have professional cleanings. Some of the major problems occur below the gum line and brushing is not enough, just like us. Here is Scout and his pearly whites after the cleaning. :brushteeth:


----------



## 31818 (Oct 29, 2014)

Heather Glen said:


> Here is Scout and his pearly whites after the cleaning


Oh My Dog, OH MY DOG! TMI! I'm going to have nightmares all night! :becky:

besos, Ricky Ricardo


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

You are just too funny Little Ricky!!!:biggrin1:


----------



## BearsMom (Jul 16, 2012)

LOL sorry Ricky!!!!! 

Thank you all for the feedback. I appreciate all of your suggestions! Bear's definitely a stubborn little guy when it comes to brushing his teeth but we keep trying. I'm relieved to hear that I'm making the right choice w/ the dental appointment. I do worry about him going under, but I worry more about the long term effects of plaque if his teeth aren't cleaned. 
I loved seeing Scout's teeth!  

Karen I'm going to look into the orapup idea too. Believe it or not, Bear doesn't have bad breath...he never has actually. But if there are dental benefits from using the tool, I'll def. try it!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

BearsMom said:


> LOL sorry Ricky!!!!!
> 
> Thank you all for the feedback. I appreciate all of your suggestions! Bear's definitely a stubborn little guy when it comes to brushing his teeth but we keep trying. I'm relieved to hear that I'm making the right choice w/ the dental appointment. I do worry about him going under, but I worry more about the long term effects of plaque if his teeth aren't cleaned.
> I loved seeing Scout's teeth!
> ...


Yeah, I wasn't suggesting it from the bad breath department... Only as a way to get some enzymatic cleaner into his mouth. It doesn't replace brushing or cleanings, but my vet's feeling is that even if they will just lick it off your finger, it's better than nothing.


----------

